# Elena loves to meet and greet people



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi friends,

A few days ago Elena went to spend the afternoon at Neiman Marcus SF and ended at the Jo Malone counter meeting and greeting people. She is so friendly, sassy and happy, they said she should come back more often. I swear the girl likes to pose for pictures and wags her tail to every single person walking by! 

She brings so much joy to our lives with her happy personality always up to something. She is also very loving and playful with the boys Dom & Ben. It's been only 4 1/2 months that she has joined our family and we couldn't be happier with her. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She is just beautiful Beatriz! I'll bet she made a lot of people smile that day!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I love her to pieces. I still haven't had the pleasure of meeting you, Beatriz, or Benjamin or Dominic, but I have held sweet Elena in my arms. 
Don't forget, that if you come up to Sonoma County, we must get together.


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

What a classy lady! She knows the good stuff  I'd probably buy more than ever intended if she was the sales girl at Jo Malone


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

She is adorable!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Elena is a doll! Perfect personality to match is quite a bonus!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I think they need to hire Elena:wub:, she would draw crowds of people.:chili:
Elena is a beauty:wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Beatriz you know how much I adore your three! and you also already know how I die for seeing Elena's pose! She is so lovely and confident and I am totally smitten with her! 

Wow, you've had her only 4 months? What a jewel ~~ hope we can meet her in person one day!

......and I'd buy me some Jo Malone if she was at the counter!! (^_^)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Elena is just the happiest maltese ever! So happy she is with you, I love seeing all these pics of her. She is definitely in the perfect home!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Look at that shot of her!! Isn't she sitting pretty. :wub::wub: She seems to have taken to her new family seamlessly and who could blame her. So much love.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

She's pretty and she knows it. Too cute for me. I love her smile so much and how pleased she looks. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

She is too cute and you can see her personality in this pic:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a sweet girl!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Love her!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Elena is gorgeous and in the best home ever!! Is that another selfie she is taking?! I cracked up when you said that about Carley. My husband wondered what I was laughing about. Hugs!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

She is so cute! Neimans is the PERFECT place for her to hang out! I can only imagine how much attention she got!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, how cute and pretty Elena is! Look at her happy face! 

That's such a sweet shot of her in the store. 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

What a great little helper Elena is!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Elena is the first dog I ever set eyes on that had the most perfect Korean Cut ever... I found her to be so beautiful (her face is so pretty pretty) that I would go on SM just to look at her!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Beatriz, you know how much I love Elena! So so so cute in this pic! It seems like forever that you've had her because she perfectly fits your family. :hearteyes:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Gosh such personality in that little face.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Is her middle name P R E C I O U S??????:tender:





*


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> She is just beautiful Beatriz! I'll bet she made a lot of people smile that day!!!


Debbie, you are right. She did a good job making people smile, this girl knows no stranger. 



Sylie said:


> I love her to pieces. I still haven't had the pleasure of meeting you, Beatriz, or Benjamin or Dominic, but I have held sweet Elena in my arms.
> Don't forget, that if you come up to Sonoma County, we must get together.


Sylvia, we should get together after summer, you can hold Elena again and get to meet the boys. I must tell you, the boys are as charming as she is. 



mylittleleo said:


> What a classy lady! She knows the good stuff  I'd probably buy more than ever intended if she was the sales girl at Jo Malone


Nat, she would make them run out of stock, wagging that tail to every and each person that walks by. 



Lou's Mom said:


> She is adorable!


Donna, I must agree with you! She is adorable.



sherry said:


> Elena is a doll! Perfect personality to match is quite a bonus!


Sherry, Stacy always mention how much she loves people and sure enough she knows her girl well. I must take her out more often. 



Matilda's mommy said:


> I think they need to hire Elena:wub:, she would draw crowds of people.:chili:
> Elena is a beauty:wub:


Paula, they should do a special event and I could have my trio at their counter, imagine that? 



MalteseObsessed said:


> Beatriz you know how much I adore your three! and you also already know how I die for seeing Elena's pose! She is so lovely and confident and I am totally smitten with her!
> 
> Wow, you've had her only 4 months? What a jewel ~~ hope we can meet her in person one day!
> 
> ......and I'd buy me some Jo Malone if she was at the counter!! (^_^)


Hedy, thank you, you are always so sweet about my gang. I hope we get to meet in person too, I'm sure Elena will steal your heart so will Dom and Ben, the boys are so loving!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Elena is just the happiest maltese ever! So happy she is with you, I love seeing all these pics of her. She is definitely in the perfect home!


Stacy, you know I'm crazy about her. So glad it worked out the way it did, she is a lovebug. I'm glad you love to see the pictures as I take so many of them :blush:



Snowbody said:


> Look at that shot of her!! Isn't she sitting pretty. :wub::wub: She seems to have taken to her new family seamlessly and who could blame her. So much love.


Susan, I actually told her to sit pretty :wub: We are so glad to see how well she fits in, she adores the boys and they are crazy about her, can't get better than that. 



eiksaa said:


> She's pretty and she knows it. Too cute for me. I love her smile so much and how pleased she looks.
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Aastha, Yep, she knows she is pretty, that little bug! 



Ahag said:


> She is too cute and you can see her personality in this pic:wub:


Ashley, add a little bit of mischievous on that pretty face with a pinch of sassiness and there you have her. 



revakb2 said:


> What a sweet girl!


Reva, she is sweet... sweet and sassy. 



lydiatug said:


> Love her!


Lydia, I know you do :wub:



puppydoll said:


> Elena is gorgeous and in the best home ever!! Is that another selfie she is taking?! I cracked up when you said that about Carley. My husband wondered what I was laughing about. Hugs!!!


Jane, we sure have some fun on Instagram, don't we? Carley's selfies are the best! 



StevieB said:


> She is so cute! Neimans is the PERFECT place for her to hang out! I can only imagine how much attention she got!


Celeta, you are right, she fits right in. Next time I'll bring the boys to spice it up a little bit. 



Alexa said:


> OMG, how cute and pretty Elena is! Look at her happy face!
> 
> That's such a sweet shot of her in the store.
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Alexandra, isn't it cute how she can master a full smile? This girl has skills. 



Orla said:


> What a great little helper Elena is!


Orla, she was really good on helping distract everyone around her. 



Chardy said:


> Elena is the first dog I ever set eyes on that had the most perfect Korean Cut ever... I found her to be so beautiful (her face is so pretty pretty) that I would go on SM just to look at her!!


Carol, that is so sweet of you. I also remember when Stacy cut off her coat giving her this super cool haircut. I had her pictures saved and when we got Benjamin from Stacy I mention to my husband, she is the one that has "that girl on pink sweater". Who would ever guess she was going to come to us. 



hoaloha said:


> Beatriz, you know how much I love Elena! So so so cute in this pic! It seems like forever that you've had her because she perfectly fits your family. :hearteyes:
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Marisa, seems like forever, you're right! Now we have the littermates and I think that is so cool. Beauty runs in the family.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Such a pretty girl. Love this photo.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

How did I miss this until now?? Elena is so cute....love this picture!


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

OH my goodness!!! So pretty, and so WHITE! She looks like a little supermodel, and Im LOVING her hair...amazing


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh Elena, always so stunning and charming! . I love watching the videos on instagram of them playing, and it's so cute how they sometimes share a bed! :wub:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Piccolina said:


> Is her middle name P R E C I O U S??????:tender:


That would be a good middle name for her! She is indeed precious. :wub:



sassy's mommy said:


> Such a pretty girl. Love this photo.


Thank you, she is pretty and oh so funny. Love her personality.



Bailey&Me said:


> How did I miss this until now?? Elena is so cute....love this picture!


Nida, is not like I don't overdo pictures of them everywhere, right? Elena says hello to her half sis



love is yuki said:


> OH my goodness!!! So pretty, and so WHITE! She looks like a little supermodel, and Im LOVING her hair...amazing


Lori, thank you so much. Her hair is growing back, can't wait for her to have long legs. 



BellaNotte said:


> Oh Elena, always so stunning and charming! . I love watching the videos on instagram of them playing, and it's so cute how they sometimes share a bed! :wub:


Nora, I do love Cici pictures as well. Isn't it cute when they share the bed? They also share the food but don't ask miss sharkelena to share her toys!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH SO super cute she is! I recall fully well the joy I had with Mr Wookie doing that same thing so many places. Enjoy every moment you have.


----------

